# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تاریخ برگزاری کنکور ۹۴

## 500

عدالت چیزه خوبیه

----------


## milad65

کاش صحت نداشته باشه :yahoo (21):

----------


## Ensany

ماه رمضون سال بعد ده روز میاد عقب تر! یعنی میشه 28 خرداد! کنکورم نمیشه رمضان باشه! پس متاسفانه صحت داره!

----------


## Mariyana

اه این چه وضعه به خاطر یه ماه کنکور بیاد عقبچه ربطی دارهدیگه شورشو در اوردن اینا

----------


## moon girl

یه سال به خاطر انتخابات امتحان ها جلو افتادوفشرده شدامسالم که جام جهانی سال بعدم که کنکور داریم ماه رمضون
درست چند روز بود ولی خب موقع امتحان ها حتی یه ساعتم برامون مهمه.

----------


## Faster

تاریخ یه مساله هستش

من خودم سر یه مساله ای خیلی اعتراض دارم ولی ندیدم تا حالا کسی بهش اشاره کنه

چرا زمان کنکورو با توجه به حجم سوالات استاندارد نمیکنن

هر سال حجم و مفهوم بیشتر میشه ولی زمان همونه

خب این نهایت نامردیه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## nafise74

وای خدا نکنه" مگه میشه؟ اگه اینجوریه پس باید قلم چی یا گزینه دو زودتر باید شروع کنن ازمون هاشونو
ولی خدا کنه همون 5و 6تیر باشه

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## sinae2011

خب چرا میندازن آخر خرداد بندازن آخر تیر که ماه رمضون تموم میشه

----------


## milad65

> وای خدا نکنه" مگه میشه؟ اگه اینجوریه پس باید قلم چی یا گزینه دو زودتر باید شروع کنن ازمون هاشونو
> ولی خدا کنه همون 5و 6تیر باشه
> 
> ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2


اگه اشتباه نکنم اون موقع ماه رمضونه

احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه بندازن ماه رمضون ؛ متاسفانه یا آخرای خرداد خواهد بود ( احتمالش زیاد تره ) یا بعد ماه رمضون ( که احتمالش خیلی کمتره )

----------


## mv31017

*ضمن اينكه براي همه نظراتي كه داده شده احترام قائلم ، همتون خوب مي دونيد كه هيچ فرقي نداره، چون براي همه هست يعني امتحان همه چند روز جلوتر ميفته، چه رتبه يك چه كسي كه اميدش روزاي آخره ، پس نگران اينجور مسائل نباشيد.آفرين!*

----------


## Prison Break

تمام امید ما توی اون دو سه هفته آخر زنده میشه اونم میخوان  یک هفتشو بگیرن؟؟؟؟؟
به قول یه بنده خدایی تو دوران جمع بندی که رتبه ها جا به جا میشه. ما تا اون موقع خیلی چیزهارو فراموش کردیم و حداقل به بیش از 2 هفته نیاز داریم تا جمع بندی کنیم.

مسخرشو درآوردن واقعاً... من نمیدونم چه ربطی به ماه رمضون داره؟ همه چی زور زور!!
من روزه نمیگیرم مطمئناً اگه بقیه هم ماه رمضان روزه نگیرند 1 روز نمی میرند و به جهنم نمیرن. تا کی میخوان انقدر کوته فکر باشن

حتماً از اونور امتحانا رو فشرده تر می کنن و درس ها هم مجبوریم سرهم بندی کنیم و از اینورم وقت کم میاریم.
واقعاً‌ اینه عدالت جامعه ما

----------


## nahid

اولا اخر تیر نمیفته چون باید زودتر نتایج بیاد.اینا خوبی ما رو میخوان که جلو میندازن چون کسانی هستن که روزه میگیرن و کنکور پر از اضطراب و استرس  با شکم گشنه حالشونو بد میکنه.افتاد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## comet97

دقیقا این حدسو زده بودماااا.به خاطر ماه رمضون.کلا ما شانس نداریم یه سالم میخوایم کنکور بدیم تاثیر معدل زیاده میشه تاثیر منفی هم داره کنکور زودتر برگزار میشه....خدا بقیشو بخیر کنه :yahoo (21):

----------


## sara1375

فکر نمیکنم درست باشه
حالا با رمضان یکی باشه چی میشه؟
اینجوری پیش بره چند سال دیگه کنکور میفته تو عید.

----------


## roshana

اون از نهایی گرفتنشون
این از کنکورشون 
خدایی شورشو در اوردن
میترسم بازم واسمون خواب دیده باشن !!

----------


## neonato

> *ضمن اينكه براي همه نظراتي كه داده شده احترام قائلم ، همتون خوب مي دونيد كه هيچ فرقي نداره، چون براي همه هست يعني امتحان همه چند روز جلوتر ميفته، چه رتبه يك چه كسي كه اميدش روزاي آخره ، پس نگران اينجور مسائل نباشيد.آفرين!*


کسایی که پیش دانشگاهین ضرر می کنن

----------


## فرشته13

ببینین این از شانس ما ست!
یعنی کم مونده بگن به عراق حمله کردن احتمالا به مام حمله کنن!شما کنکورتونو مهر بدین!
بابا این چه وضعیه آخه!مسئولین چرا رسیدگی نمیکنن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## namkarbary

هیچ جهنمی پیدا نمیشه ما بریم اعتراض کنیم...عیب نداره بزارن تو ماه رمضون...هرکی خواست روزه بگیره هر کی نخواست نگیره...آقا مگه ملاک ما دانش آموزا نیستم؟پس چرا هیچ کجا هیچ نظری از ما    نمی خوان؟آما هیچ مشکلی نداریم
اون موقع تازه امتحان تموم میشه...کی وقت میشه کنکور  سال های قبل رو حل کنیم ...

آدم نمی دونه چی بگه از دست کارهای اینا...

----------


## raha343

ماه رمضون به ما چه .حالا بری ببینی خودشونو هفت نسل قبل خودشون نگرفتن بعد به خاطر ماه رمضون جلو انداختن چه مسیولین مسخره ونالایقی داریم ما .یه سال به حاطر جام جهانی برنامه ما رو بهم زدن حالا مونده واسه کنکور گل بکارن

----------


## khomeini

دوست عزیز اولا توهین نکن . کوته فکر ... بعدشم شرایط واسه همه یکسانی . تو اگه نگرانی از الان بیشتر بخون.

----------


## Faster

ببخشید ایشون به کی توهین کردن ؟

----------


## abolfazln

اگه ميخوان كنكور رو جلو بندازن پس بايد از اونور سوالات آسون تر باشه

----------


## Omid reza

من نميدونم امسال چ مرگشون شده كه همه چيزو دارن عوض ميكنن
تاثير مستقيم نهايي،سخت گرفتن نهائيا،سخت شدن كنكور امسال،عوض شدن زمان كنكور...

----------


## pompom

مسخرست!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (20):  تا الان که هرسال یه اتفاقی میفتاد امتحانامون زودتر شروع میشد حالا کنکورمونو میخوان زودتر برگزار کنن. 
والا ما عجله ای نداریم! بی زحمت کنکور ما رو بندازین بعد از ماه رمضون!!

----------


## abolfazln

سازمان سنجش ايميلي چيزي نداره دست جمعي اعتراض كنيم؟

----------


## Witch Doctor

> اگه ميخوان كنكور رو جلو بندازن پس بايد از اونور سوالات آسون تر باشه


حالا ببین اگه 94 سختیش 2 برابر 93 نبود ...  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Farhad.7

کلا ترکوندن با کارایی که میکنن ... 

همین و بس !

----------


## Faster

نگران نباشید

چند سال یبار قفلی میزنن رو کنکور همرو ******. میدن:yahoo (21):

از شانس میمون و مبارک من و بقیه داوطلبین امسال از اون سالا بوده

برید خوش باشید

----------


## abolfazln

> حالا ببین اگه 94 سختیش 2 برابر 93 نبود ...


يا خدا................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

چكار كنيم؟

----------


## helix

ببین تجربه میگه هیچ کس نمرسیده همه درساشو کامل بخونه...
بعدشم قلم چی و گزینه دو برنامشونو یکم فشرده میکنن سریع جمع بندی میکنن
شرایط هم برا همه یکسانه...حالا فکر کردی اونی ک 1سال نشسته از تابستون داره میخونه؟مگه10-20%شون بقیه از مهر شروع میکنن

----------


## M-D

سلام
احتمالش بسیار ضعیف هستش
چرا که برای انتخابات ریاست جمهوری هم تغییری در زمان ندادند

چون کنکور صبح برگزار میشه، ضعف دانش آموز خیلی نمیتونه نقش داشته باشه

----------


## h@m!d reza

اولا :اگه كنكور بياد عقب واسه همه اومده و شرايط براي همه ما 94 يا يكسانه ...
كنكور بايد همه شرايطِ ش واسه همه يكسان باشه ، نبايد تو ماه رمضون بندازن ، چون برا ما كه روزه ميگيريم واقعا سخته ...پس  شرايط يكسان نيست
ثانيا:
دستور خدا هس كه روزه بگيريم،   
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ
اى كسانى كه ايمان آورده‏ايد، روزه بر شما مقرر شده است، همان گونه كه بر كسانى كه پيش از شما [بودند] مقرر شده بود، باشد كه پرهيزگارى كنيد.

 خدا امر كرده ...

پس نبايد بگيد به ما چه ربطي داره و هركي ميخواد روزه بگيره و هركي ميخواد نگيره ،
ثالثا :
بايه روز روزه نگرفتن آدم ميره جهنم و نتيجه گناهشم ميبينه (شك نكن)     
فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْراً يَرَهُوَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرّاً يَرَهُ‏

پس هر كس به مقدار ذرّه‏اى كار نيك كرده باشد همان را ببيند.و هركس هم وزن ذره‏اى كار بد كرده باشد آن را ببيند.ميگن آخر الزمان امر به منكر رواج پيدا ميكنه ، الآن ، تو اين تاپيك واقعا ديديم...

----------


## Shadow

> فکر نمیکنم درست باشه حالا با رمضان یکی باشه چی میشه؟ اینجوری پیش بره چند سال دیگه کنکور میفته تو عید.


  نه چرا عيد ؟ اگه 94 و 95 هر كدوم 9 روز بيارن جلوتر ميتونن سال 96 همون اوايل تير برگزار كنن مجدد.

----------


## Moonlight

بچه ها نگران نباشین که کنکور زود تر برگزار میشه خو از اون ور هم سعی میکنن جوری برنامه ریزی کنن که امتحانا زودتر تموم شه و به راحتی بتونین تو دوران جمع بندی که مهم ترین دورانه جمع بندی بکنین

----------


## Sky98

حرص نخورید
کلا نظر ما مهم نیست
هرچی خودشون بگن همون میشه پس مجبوریم خودمون رو اماده کنیم

----------


## nitah

دوستای گلم
ما تو ی کشور اسلامی زندگی میکنیم من به عقاید افراد کاری ندارم اما طبق دینمون تو ماه رمضون افرادی ک بهشون واجبه باید روزه بگیرن پس نمیتونن کنکور رو تو ماه رمضان برگزار کنن چون با زبان روزه نمیشه کنکور داد! چون بهانه کنکور واسه خیلیا مانع روزه گرفتن نیست . پس یکم به فکر بقیه هم باشید ...

----------


## saharsadr

دوستان عزیز مگه ۱۵ روز چقد برنامتون رو تغییر میده؟

----------


## doctor Z

اصلا اهمیت نداره از 1 خرداد به بعد دوست دارید همون روز کنکور باشه واقعا خرداد ماه خسته کننده ایی بود هر کسی تلاش خودشو بکن موفق میشه حرفامو ماه خرداد 94 می فهمید

----------


## strider

خب کسانی که نگران اون 3 هفته آخر هستند چرا از الان زودتر شروع نمیکنند؟ یا اگر شروع کردند ساعت مطالعاتیشون رو بالا نمیبرن؟
بهتر نیست به جای اعتراض بیهوده و وقت تلف کردن تو این تاپیک برید درس بخونید؟ به هر حال هرچی بشه شرایط برای همه یکسانه.

----------

